# Need Ideas for a newspaper recycling bin



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The Mrs. wants a recycling bin for the newspapers, but not one of the cheap looking wire ones. I recall seeing WAY back when a wooden one that had slots in the side for bundling twine. 

Does anyone have any ideas? I'm sure I could spend about 3x the cost of a store bought one by making it myself.

thanks in advance,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

You may want to look at the link below I sure you can rework it just a bit into a newspaper recycling bin

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/2614-trash-can.html

==========


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

How about making a box about 24 inches tall, cut a slot starting 6 inches up and ending 6 inches before the top on all 4 sides. You have to place string in before any paper. If you are real handy you could make it so you have a mount for twine inside the box one in back and one on the side and a "holder on the other side to hold the string.

Dave


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Doug, keep in mind that it may be the "Mrs" that have to carry the bundles. I work at a recycling plant where we grind those papers up. I've handled many a bundle and let me tell you, some can weight up 40lbs or more. You really wouldn't want a bundle over 8-10 inches in height.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

We use a heavy plastic bin type crate container...

Maybe 12 x 12 x 16 with a woven effect all over and handle holes at each end (top)... We just thrown in, where they fit perfectly... when trash day comes, we throw them into the Recycle barrel.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

kp91 said:


> . . .I'm sure I could spend about 3x the cost of a store bought one by making it myself.
> . . .


Too true:sold:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

*the result*

Well, I cheated and went with something simple. The box is just 4 panels of laminated pine, connected with combination joints. The bottom is ply, pocket screwed into place from underneath.

The Mrs. decorated the hall where the box is with a pineapple theme (a colonial Virginia favorite). Sketched out a pineapple on hardboard with the scroll saw, used the inlay bit, but that can only cut to 1/2 inch deep, so I used another template to carve out the 'frame' recess.


The Mrs. hasn't decided what she wants for finish, she may paint the recess area to match some of the colors in the hall, or just a little stain or dye to get it closed to some of the honey oak in the hall.

I put 2 notches on the sides to hold the binding strings. If you wrap the string all the way around the box, it's pretty close to what is needed to bundle up the pile. The box is only 12 inches tall overall, so the max the stack will be is 8 inches. It's not too big of a load, so it should be OK with a weeks work of papers.

Thanks for all those who made suggestions!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nicely done Doug. 
Why not put a clear acrylic as finish or use tung oil? Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice indeed Doug.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Turned out great Doug! I like it!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Simple and very nice Doug, hopefully you'll post a shot when it's got it's finish on.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

kp91 said:


> Well, I cheated and went with something simple. . . .


Now you KNOW those two phrases don't HAVE to go together  
It's attractive - and functional -- 
I would say if it was simple too -- that's a PLUS.
Great job.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Doug, In keeping with the style of box why not finish it with a traditional milk paint finish? Woodworking specialty stores can hook you up with many of the traditional paint colors. Milk paint is very durable too.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. The Mrs. is thinking this one over. She's the decorator. I just have to finish sanding and cleaning it up, by then I'm sure she'll have made up her mind by then.


----------

